# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Շանթ ՀԸ

## megibyan

http://www.shanttv.com
Իմ սիրած հեռուստաալիք))) սիրած հաղերդումներ, որակով հեռուստատեսություն))
օրինակ ես սիրում եմ Լիալուսինը http://shanttv.com/am/serials/lialusin/, բա դուք???

----------


## Universe

> http://www.shanttv.com
> օրինակ ես սիրում եմ Լիալուսինը http://shanttv.com/am/serials/lialusin/, բա դուք???


Մոտս լիալուսնի ժամանակ գլխացավա սկսվում: Բայց միևնույնա, այդ ալիքը ընդհանրապես չեմ նայում

----------

romanista (09.11.2011)

----------


## Artyom

*Կրկնվող թեմա՝ «Շանթ» հեռուստատեսություն*

----------

